# LIL: G Body Cutlass community build thread



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

why dont we all start working on em we can use each others ideas or offer criticism(not hate learn the difference between two). then well all have a cutlass before the century is out. 

im pulling the 86 montecarlo out tomorrow start stocking up on styrene hopefully make it a castable piece.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

I think it would be alot easy with the regal wouldn't it? Just my .2 cents? But I know with you can master anything !

That's really coool of you bro, for helping on bringin a new model to the table.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

OFDatTX said:


> I think it would be alot easy with the regal wouldn't it? Just my .2 cents? But I know with you can master anything !
> 
> That's really coool of you bro, for helping on bringin a new model to the table.


i taking creative freedoms lol i might not go for the resin bit cutlasses are too small compared to the revell cadillac itll look like a fullsize cutlass instead of a g body


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

i want to see a cutlass build will donate this cutlass if needed 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/22094353568...ELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_901


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

dameon said:


> i want to see a cutlass build will donate this cutlass if needed
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/22094353568...ELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_901


that shit is fugly.....


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

I was talking to Jevries about this earlier.. wanna attempt something but new to the resin game. Gotta start small... would a front and rear clip be easier and look realistic like the LS monte kit?? Definately want to see a nice cutlass body in production!! :yes:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

chris_thobe said:


> I was talking to Jevries about this earlier.. wanna attempt something but new to the resin game. Gotta start small... would a front and rear clip be easier and look realistic like the LS monte kit?? Definately want to see a nice cutlass body in production!! :yes:


thought about doing that for the GN kit cause the one out there is mostly darkside builders, problem is the GN kit has them bubble fenders you have to swap with a MC or do a lot of custom body work to get rid of them


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

WHY CAN'T REVELL JUST MAKE A DAMN CUTLASS KIT ALREADY??????? I am sure they will sell well, unlike some of the other ugly ass bullshit cars they have made...example.. the Cougar lowrider?? Who the hell had that bright idea??? How often do u see a Cougar lowrider? They made a 64 Impala and I guarantee everyone on here has built atleast 3 of these kits.. How many of us have built a cougar?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

chris_thobe said:


> WHY CAN'T REVELL JUST MAKE A DAMN CUTLASS KIT ALREADY??????? I am sure they will sell well, unlike some of the other ugly ass bullshit cars they have made...example.. the Cougar lowrider?? Who the hell had that bright idea??? How often do u see a Cougar lowrider? They made a 64 Impala and I guarantee everyone on here has built atleast 3 of these kits.. How many of us have built a cougar?


the cougar already existed they just decided to slap wires and a bostonian top.


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

how about this as a base for te cutlass
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Monogram-La...364?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ebb0d2894


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

dameon said:


> how about this as a base for te cutlass
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Monogram-La...364?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ebb0d2894


I got excited when I first saw this, but it is even further from a cutlass body than the Regal or Monte is.. Think I am going to have to get a regal and start hacking. Anyone have a junk body with a decent front end they wanna donate to the cause? Gotta have a euro clip tho :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Great point.....



chris_thobe said:


> WHY CAN'T REVELL JUST MAKE A DAMN CUTLASS KIT ALREADY??????? I am sure they will sell well, unlike some of the other ugly ass bullshit cars they have made...example.. the Cougar lowrider?? Who the hell had that bright idea??? How often do u see a Cougar lowrider? They made a 64 Impala and I guarantee everyone on here has built atleast 3 of these kits.. How many of us have built a cougar?


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm gonna be watching this. I have a gn I been working on. I want to make a cutlass front end but don't know were to start. I have the ad Monte front n the gn front but Idk which 1 to use or Wut to do


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

is this cutlas going to be casted and for sale?


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

hopefully but we need help

heres a cheap regal 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DUB-CITY-CU...ast_Vehicles&hash=item43ace6241e#ht_500wt_901


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

post up any help extra parts anything you can donate, i could donate a few bucks


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

i have a grand national body i will donate....

its rough though..

trunk lid has been cut open....


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

This monte is pretty close







or this regal !!


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

whats better to work with plastic or metal?


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Needs to be plastic. To hard to work with metal. And a lot of time


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

i remember an aero 86 monte carlo ss kit car was white i bought it at hobby town usa, it was plastic


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm not really a pessimist but I don't think it's a good idea to hold out for Revell to do this kit. On the other hand, if somebody is willing to step up to the plate, I'm willing to put some $$$ behind it if it will benefit the modeling community.


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

im will to put up a plastic monte found on at hobbietownusa.com

http://www.hobbytownusa.com/Shop/1/24-1986-Chevy-Monte-Carlo-SS/


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

as long as we have the time, talent, money, ideas, why not build one it will benifet all of us and if nothing comes out this build so what were right back were we started. i for one have nothing to lose im all in


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

I would be nice to have a cutlass or two, what about the resin cutlass I have seen a few on feebay, cant you recast that? I'm sure someone has on in there stash.............
I just sucks the the g bodys that are in kit's now are all 1/24 scale (maybe wrong) I would like to see a 1/25 scale cutlass so it would "fit in better" NO way around it a cutlass is a cutlass and would buy a few for sure


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

i google cutlass resin every week or so and check all leads

http://www.google.com.ph/search?hl=...096l0l6814l14l14l0l0l0l0l442l1254l2-2.1.1l5l0


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Im started out with a regal and i got little done before i saw one on ebay. didnt get the one there so maybe ill pull mine out and start workin on it. This thread may keep my interest to finish it.:ninja:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


> I'm not really a pessimist but I don't think it's a good idea to hold out for Revell to do this kit. On the other hand, if somebody is willing to step up to the plate, I'm willing to put some $$$ behind it if it will benefit the modeling community.


i got word revell scrapped the mold wasnt worth the cost in fixing the tooling so that the kit would look right


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

With in the last two months I seen a lot of five cutlass resins they went for like $150-$160, they where all blems I think. wonder where those went:dunno: anybody know what scale that resin is thats floting around? I'm assuming 1/24


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

lets say we have a cutlass body ready to go what next how can mold them, whats the cost to mold each one. any one got any ideas as to that part of prodution.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

dameon said:


> lets say we have a cutlass body ready to go what next how can mold them, whats the cost to mold each one. any one got any ideas as to that part of prodution.


problem is cost if any of us do it well have to charge around 30 to 40 per body and at least 250 in materials and time.

my goal is to get a presentable cutlass and send it to JF, since hes mass production he can put the bodies out there for around 15 bucks and keep up with the demand, no one is just gonna send their body out because they rather get paid to but most of those cats that have have slipped up or fallen off because they cant keep up with demand.


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

sounds good would be nice if more than one person would build a cutlass. so far theres a lot of good info. my problem is really have no skills i just want to see the cutlass mas produced


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

would be nice to see a cutlass dash as well


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

I know someone has a decent cutlass body on this site... Give it up for a good cause. I would be willing to buy one as long as it isn't a piece of shit or way overpriced.. Lets get some in production! :nicoderm:


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

ok lets see some pics of whats out there finished or not i will gather some google pics and post what i have found so far


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

http://cs.scaleautomag.com/scacs/forums/t/59506.aspx

http://public.fotki.com/JDURANSO/je...projects__builders/8186cutlassresinbet-1.html


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

dameon said:


> http://cs.scaleautomag.com/scacs/forums/t/59506.aspx
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/JDURANSO/je...projects__builders/8186cutlassresinbet-1.html


 Those are nice. Something to look at to build mine. I'm gonna give it a shot and try to make one hopefully I can get close to the resin one's


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I can get the frnt made but wut can I use for the grillles


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

on real cars guys cut bigger grills and fit them to there car old trick not sure about model cars


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

there is a nascar kit out there that was a 81-86 cutty, it was the #88 mountain dew and #27 or #72 valvoline.....i have a resin casted nose and bumper from it, but cant find the kit to save my damn life!! the '77 cutty is out there all day long though! :banghead:


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

this is a real regal grill but maybe some had a model regal grill for sale and split it in 2


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

post up any ideas no matter how crazy we need all the help we can get


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

dameon said:


> View attachment 429581
> 
> 
> this is a real regal grill but maybe some had a model regal grill for sale and split it in 2


thats a good idea right there!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

I propose we all start and sign a petition to show how much a Cutlass kit really would sell and send it to revell ! ! !

Or even a facebook page that people can "like" to show how bad we want one . . . 

What you guys think??


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

LUXMAN said:


> I propose we all start and sign a petition to show how much a Cutlass kit really would sell and send it to revell ! ! !
> 
> Or even a facebook page that people can "like" to show how bad we want one . . .
> 
> What you guys think??


People from other forums had done that and still no luck.


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

see i origanialy wanted to build and cast a resin to sell, but now i just want there to be a steady supply of cultass resins at the ready. im trying to help myself and others that want to build a cutlass. i would like to see other model cars come from this as well like the 2dr caprice


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> there is a nascar kit out there that was a 81-86 cutty, it was the #88 mountain dew and #27 or #72 valvoline.....i have a resin casted nose and bumper from it, but cant find the kit to save my damn life!! the '77 cutty is out there all day long though! :banghead:











i been searching a lil......#12 UNO cutty is out there


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

this one?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1986-87-OLD...ultDomain_0&hash=item5ae4540ee6#ht_1098wt_952


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

wow... cool idea but so far this topic is a joke.... someone chop something and post.... lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> this one?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1986-87-OLD...ultDomain_0&hash=item5ae4540ee6#ht_1098wt_952


NOPE! thats the 89+ nascar kit...waaaay off!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

rollinoldskoo said:


> wow... cool idea but so far this topic is a joke.... someone chop something and post.... lol


tomorrow


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

rollinoldskoo said:


> wow... cool idea but so far this topic is a joke.... someone chop something and post.... lol


thats the problem rollin..... we dont have shit to chop up other then the argument over a regal or monte....tryin to get this shit together! between the cutty and the big body...they are the most asked about kits! ???maybe its something to bring us together and stop woth the fucking drame and shit talking you know?!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> thats the problem rollin..... we dont have shit to chop up other then the argument over a regal or monte....tryin to get this shit together! between the cutty and the big body...they are the most asked about kits! ???*maybe its something to bring us together and stop woth the fucking drame and shit talking you know?*!


thats one goal another is to rell folks back to the forum


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

graft el camino fender and quarterpanel sections onto a GN body to remove the flares...

pretty much same u gotta do to convert a laguna into a malibu...


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

rollinoldskoo said:


> graft el camino fender and quarterpanel sections onto a GN body to remove the flares...
> 
> pretty much same u gotta do to convert a laguna into a malibu...


nah i need a 70 chevelle to do a laguna


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

http://www.modelroundup.com/product-p/mono-2779.htm

Nascar 87 olds kit ,but why does it look nothing like an 87 cutlass . . .


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

LUXMAN said:


> http://www.modelroundup.com/product-p/mono-2779.htm
> 
> Nascar 87 olds kit ,but why does it look nothing like an 87 cutlass . . .


it was around the time when nascar adopted the template body and i think thats based on a cutlass ciera


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

Lownslow302 said:


> nah i need a 70 chevelle to do a laguna


you understand the concept...


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

rollinoldskoo said:


> you understand the concept...


yeah


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

dameon said:


> View attachment 429581
> 
> 
> this is a real regal grill but maybe some had a model regal grill for sale and split it in 2


thats what i did on the cutty i built... looked better than anything else i could come up with


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

cause there was two '88s, that is a cierra style nascar.

They made some 88s you guys like from leftover parts. GMC was making 94 and 95 trucks (s10) at the same time cause they had extra parts.


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

hocknberry said:


> i been searching a lil......#12 UNO cutty is out there


My partna has a set of these... guess ya gotta start somewhere?


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1983-Oldsmo...219?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c62b6676b Look what I found it's a lil pricey but maybe we all pich in? what you guys think? and look where it's at


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

I could not help it, I made an offer on it so we will see..............................


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

looks good kinda looks a little small


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

Woods said:


> I could not help it, I made an offer on it so we will see..............................


ask him for more pics diffrent angles


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

here we go im surprised no one is bothering with it i might just fix mine up for myself


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

the profile looks right to me if anything maybe dip the nose down but not by much and fix the front wheel arc


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

how ever it comes out lets get a fund raiser and cast it i got 50 bucks on casting


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

the shit everyone complains about no one said it would be easy
















this however is right all you gotta so is smooth it out so it isnt obvious.








i cut my top moved it back 2 mm then it was too square so i cut it down to 1mm

















lot of work but this wasnt hard at all

















fixing the shit everyone cried about, thats melted sprue btw i didnt wanna use CA for this you can fill it with CA if youre up for the mess

























raked the roof back 
it was ok till it felt like i was looking at a lack so i redid it








where it looked like a lac








still square but 1mm shorter, honestly i wouldnt bother fucking with this if youre doing the monte if you have a junk regal cut the greenhouse and move it to this car.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

more rough cuts, have to mount the bumper for the next phase but thats it for now


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

pic gets bigger


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

:ninja:nice start I can see a cutlass in there!! I asked for more pics of the feebay cutty:dunno: and now that I look at it more it does look a little to small to be 1/24 like the listing says 
Well I'm off to try to blow out my 29 candles for this year lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Good deal homie ! keep up the good work ........... :drama:


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/81-87-OLDSMOBILE-CUTLASS-SUPREME-REAR-CHROME-BUMPER-COVER-/310373943285?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item4843ba87f5#ht_2607wt_654
















pics get bigger


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

as for the back bumper it looks like a thick strip can be added then sanded and soften in


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

also let me know i can ship you the lil cutlas i have and you can gut it up if the back bumper gives you trouble


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

its coo everything i need is in those 4 pictures


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

you get stumped on anything theres one at the junkyard 84 cutlass i can get close ups measurements you name it.


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

i got a broken 87 88 euro header as well if you need close ups


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

this side is started already the bumper sticks a bit out the cavity is gonna get filled with some styrene


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Lookin good bro. I started comparing the monte to the cutty a while back too, but just havent gotten the balls to cut them up yet LOL. I'll be watching.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Great werk lownslow ! 

Im down for rhe cause so if I can srcape up 120 for the red cutty then ill grab it and put it towards the cause 

If not , ill put up $20 bucks to whoever grabs it and sends it to the caster . . .


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

so is the top getting a quarter or left alone....and the more i look at the GN and monte....IMO the GN is the body with the elco's works into it, but the monte's trunk is needed for sure! nice start so far ESO....


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> so is the top getting a quarter or left alone....and the more i look at the GN and monte....IMO the GN is the body with the elco's works into it, but the monte's trunk is needed for sure! nice start so far ESO....


its gonna be a naked top easier to add than to shave. proportion wise the monte is gonna look better:thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Cutty looking good eso! Good job bro!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> its gonna be a naked top easier to add than to shave. proportion wise the monte is gonna look better:thumbsup:


true, but the monte body line......the GN fits a lil better?! i see the body work on the monte......im diggin the rear deck work! im gathering shit up! nice start anyway ESO!:thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Trying to get my hands on one. Will take some time.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

THATS IT AT THE MOMENT


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Is this the one that German guy made or by 1ofaknd?



josh 78 said:


> THATS IT AT THE MOMENT


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

i wasnt gona pix this but then it annoyed the shit out of me
























back end is closer to putty and CA time


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

Lookin damn good bruh .. so when you finish this bad boi who is gonna cast it???


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang homie...you puttin in work. Sweeeeeeeet !


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

jevries said:


> Is this the one that German guy made or by 1ofaknd?


Not sure but i think its the german version........its alot of work to do for me it is only a base redo all the lines front rearbuber put the doors inside and the hood need alot of time...........


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

:drama:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Clean it up and cast it! Wheels looks killer by the way! :biggrin:



josh 78 said:


> Not sure but i think its the german version........its alot of work to do for me it is only a base redo all the lines front rearbuber put the doors inside and the hood need alot of time...........


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Jimbo has my cutty, he was reworking it. Aint heard from him since about xmas time.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:drama: ..............


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

i could stear at these cutlass for hours glad to see pics great topic


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

ESO...josh....HELL YAH!! lookin good! i hit up hobby town today for a fresh kit, and i have extra junk elco and monte bodies to play with......ill jump in and try it out, like i need another project i wont finish!! LOL


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I can just see this now ............. right when you guys finish your great scratch-builds....... Revell will have these on the shelves .............










Only if ...........


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

repost :facepalm:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

LOL...dont jinx us trend!! at least let 1 get finished!! i just got done draggin out my scrap parts for my new kit so i can give it a shot! nice box art though!!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

im switching gears im not gonna make grandmas cutlass im gonna make a 88.5 ditch the dumbass bumperettes bring out the bumpers in par with the header and rear fillers.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

One of the BEST:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

My grandmother had an '82 with a bench seat and a 350 transplanted into it after the 231 went to shit.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

i have since torn it down so i can replace the door pillars


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

regalistic said:


> i have since torn it down so i can replace the door pillars


That's nice, never seen this one!


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice looking Cutty , Regalistic !!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

josh 78 said:


> Not sure but i think its the german version........its alot of work to do for me it is only a base redo all the lines front rearbuber put the doors inside and the hood need alot of time...........




The problem I see with this one is that the front bumper and rear quarters are too long


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

good eye, im sure after we get one cast any flaws can be fixed we just need a resin mass produced, fairly priced and ready to ship and i bet the master pieces will flow


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

MAZDAT said:


> The problem I see with this one is that the front bumper and rear quarters are too long


 reason i didnt wanna use the regal also the front slope is too exagerated


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

dameon said:


> good eye, im sure after we get one cast any flaws can be fixed we just need a* resin mass produced, fairly priced* and ready to ship and i bet the master pieces will flow


thats the goal for the body im working on


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> reason i didnt wanna use the regal also the front slope is too exagerated



You're doing a great job on yours:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> reason i didnt wanna use the regal also the front slope is too exagerated


i agree with you on THAT resin ESO, but stop hatin the GN/regal so much..LOL it wasnt casted like that cutty! ...im will say your monte looked like a glue bomb to start, but it's looking better with every pic you throw down!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

so my main thing with the cutty right while ESO is grinding on the top of the body....now is the wheels wells......i had some junk monte and elco bodies...an idea was thrown out by rollinoldschool....i likd it at first...but did a body check and it didn't look right to me?! so i took my junker aeroback monte and cut the front halves of each rear wheel out and was thinking of making it one?!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Scale the pic and measure everything. That's how I do it.
Good luck!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Slowridingmike said:


> That's nice, never seen this one!


Gotta be careful what I say. Never know, next day may be sacrificing parts for it.. lol


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Good idea hock! Looks a lot easier than stretching the roof and cobbling the whole side of the car.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Hocknberry I got one of those cutlass front ends and hood and tail lights. Let me know when your ready for it homie and I'll send one. All you gotta scratch build would be the back bumper and put the lines in the deck lid.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

opened the quarter windows leveled the panels out in the back its ready for some mud


























hock his might upset you but this is all the monte carlo needs to fix the wheel well issue without radical surgery


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Just got this in the mail from the homie regalistic...
Thanks for the vouges homie I was crunk when I saw those bitches. There goin on my brown big body with chrome and golds. 





















Now we just gotta put it in the pond and fix the post an then we will cast it and we will probly get rid of a few of them here and there to help the community out. so put your orders in!


----------



## bigkidd420 (Jan 6, 2012)

How much ?


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

dont know yet...gotta come up with about 150- bucks to mold it.... lookin on the net for some juice so we dont have to buy like 5 packs from the hobby shop for 30 a piece. i wish i could find a gallon for a reasonable price cuz this isnt the only cool body that we still need to mold.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

added some putty got rid of the character lines, heres the bad news the car will have to be a curbside.but im going to deepen the panel lines so at least the hood can be cut out. im debating on keeping the side trim or modifying it.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> dont know yet...gotta come up with about 150- bucks to mold it.... lookin on the net for some juice so we dont have to buy like 5 packs from the hobby shop for 30 a piece. i wish i could find a gallon for a reasonable price cuz this isnt the only cool body that we still need to mold.


:drama:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

SS clip go boom


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

lownslow gettin down with this Cutty ! Great fab work homie.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> lownslow gettin down with this Cutty ! Great fab work homie.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Good friend of mine is cleaning up this Nascar front end and cutting parking lights and the holes in the bumper. Then molding it. Looks like its prolly gonna turn out pretty nice.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Lookin like the community build is working a lot of progress in like a week!!! Might have a body on the market soon.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lil Brandon said:


> Hocknberry I got one of those cutlass front ends and hood and tail lights. Let me know when your ready for it homie and I'll send one. All you gotta scratch build would be the back bumper and put the lines in the deck lid.


i have the nose, back bumper and tails.....BUT ILL TAKE A HOOD?!!!



Lownslow302 said:


> opened the quarter windows leveled the panels out in the back its ready for some mud
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bro! but remember, im messin with the regal body......so you get a easy one up on me!! LOL im likin yours for sure though!! i have the resin nose, but i still wanna try to fab one, for that ill probably do the SS nose.....man my body is gonna be some kit bashing!! BTW.......i hit the art supply store here in denver, and they dont carry smooth on any more and are only carrying vandegard.......what you got info wise for vandegard? i bought a quart of the resin and 2 quarts of mold......imma mess with it before i step into a gallon!



Lil Brandon said:


> dont know yet...gotta come up with about 150- bucks to mold it.... lookin on the net for some juice so we dont have to buy like 5 packs from the hobby shop for 30 a piece. i wish i could find a gallon for a reasonable price cuz this isnt the only cool body that we still need to mold.


 gallons here run for about $110 for resin and $138 for sylicone mold


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

We got some nice hoods bro! I don't have a clue about the resin shit for real my boy pours a lot of shit. I just buy the shit from time to time for him cuz all the stuff he hooks me up with but it's always been smooth on.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

He said it would be about 150$ in materials to mold the body so buying a gallon is saving 30 bucks so far. 

I got that body from regalistic but I've never put any resin in the pond I keep hearing easy off oven cleaner and bleach white white wall cleaner......... Help me out here guys trying to clean this thing up so we can get it casted.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lil Brandon said:


> He said it would be about 150$ in materials to mold the body so buying a gallon is saving 30 bucks so far.
> 
> I got that body from regalistic but I've never put any resin in the pond I keep hearing easy off oven cleaner and bleach white white wall cleaner......... Help me out here guys trying to clean this thing up so we can get it casted.


NOOOOOO! DONT PUT RESIN IN THE POND!! like you heard is right....use easy off, the yellow top i think, i never have cleaned up a resin, but i know BF or purple cleaner WILL kill resin....90% rubbing alcohol will kill resin too! and yah, all i heard of was smooth on, but the only shop i know of here doesnt carry it anymore! you got pics of the hood bro....how much for 1! i was gonna cut my resin nose, but didnt want to incase i mess it up, but since i know where to get a replacement now.....i just might?!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I'll hook u up bro don't worry bout it. I'll get you one poured. Thanks for the info I figured I'd ask a few people before I fuked up some shit lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lil Brandon said:


> I'll hook u up bro don't worry bout it. I'll get you one poured. Thanks for the info I figured I'd ask a few people before I fuked up some shit lol


cool bro, right on!! lemme know! and for the easy off, there's a yellow can and a blue can.....that i dont remember, if you wanna dig through frequent questions....it was in there...or some one chime in?!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> i have the nose, back bumper and tails.....BUT ILL TAKE A HOOD?!!!
> 
> 
> looks good bro! but remember, im messin with the regal body......so you get a easy one up on me!! LOL im likin yours for sure though!! i have the resin nose, but i still wanna try to fab one, for that ill probably do the SS nose.....man my body is gonna be some kit bashing!! BTW.......i hit the art supply store here in denver, and they dont carry smooth on any more and are only carrying vandegard.......what you got info wise for vandegard? i bought a quart of the resin and 2 quarts of mold......imma mess with it before i step into a gallon!
> ...


 you can wait till these come out







hes doing front rear and a hood hes doing the same for euro clips


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

WHAT YOU GUYS LOOKING FOR?I HAVE A CUTTY I OPENED THE HOOD AND THE TRUNK IM WILLING TO TRADE FOR ?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> you can wait till these come out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this was arts right?! that is comin out bad ass!!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> this was arts right?! that is comin out bad ass!!


yeah, i talked to someone who has had a jimmy flinstone casted for him said the body will likely sell for around 15 bucks if casted which is where i want the body to be, it would be fucking stupid to pay more than 30 unless jevries casted it


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> yeah, i talked to someone who has had a jimmy flinstone casted for him said the body will likely sell for around 15 bucks if casted which is where i want the body to be, it would be fucking stupid to pay more than 30 unless jevries casted it


good shit!! for that price...it almost makes me want to stop and wait for it! LOL


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> good shit!! for that price...it almost makes me want to stop and wait for it! LOL


:thumbsup: im keeping my promise lets hope it works out cause if it does, the cutty goldmine game will be over


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

If not I guess me n my boy got the back up plan!


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

bighomie68 said:


> View attachment 432564


I GOT THIS CUTTY UP FOR GRABS


----------



## bigkidd420 (Jan 6, 2012)

Lil Brandon said:


> dont know yet...gotta come up with about 150- bucks to mold it.... lookin on the net for some juice so we dont have to buy like 5 packs from the hobby shop for 30 a piece. i wish i could find a gallon for a reasonable price cuz this isnt the only cool body that we still need to mold.


What's the name of the stuff u need ?


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

My donk cutty I built a while ago. I got this one from beto


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

bighomie68 said:


> View attachment 432564


 what u looking for bighomie?


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

other resins i need a 69 impala a 71 impala to finish my impalas 58 - 76 i dont know anything interesting


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I don't know what my buddie uses for the molds I'll ask him. We're using smooth on resin tho


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> :thumbsup: im keeping my promise lets hope it works out cause if it does, the cutty goldmine game will be over


ok, but with that...you said your body will have to built as a curb side???? i guess with enough work any curb side can be opened up....


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> ok, but with that...you said your body will have to built as a curb side???? i guess with enough work any curb side can be opened up....


yeah im gonna make sure the lines are deep for a cut


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*X2....The Pond kills resin.*



hocknberry said:


> NOOOOOO! DONT PUT RESIN IN THE POND!! like you heard is right....use easy off, the yellow top i think, i never have cleaned up a resin, but i know BF or purple cleaner WILL kill resin....90% rubbing alcohol will kill resin too! and yah, all i heard of was smooth on, but the only shop i know of here doesnt carry it anymore! you got pics of the hood bro....how much for 1! i was gonna cut my resin nose, but didnt want to incase i mess it up, but since i know where to get a replacement now.....i just might?!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks j. What do you recommend? yellow top easy off?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Oven cleaner works perfect. Apply and put it in a closed plastic bag. leave it there for a while and use a toothbrush to clean the model using dish washing soap.



Lil Brandon said:


> Thanks j. What do you recommend? yellow top easy off?


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

jevries said:


> Oven cleaner works perfect. Apply and put it in a closed plastic bag. leave it there for a while and use a toothbrush to clean the model using dish washing soap.


guess i was right.... let it soak in the easy off 24hrs or so... i tend to re apply the easy off every now and then


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks a lot. I'm going to try it after the super bowl wish me luck lol


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

theres some good work going on up in here up in here!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

:drama:


----------



## tbone11 (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

tbone11 said:


>


It has begun.


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

Great work up in here. so is it better to start with a grand national monte or?. really want a cutlass!


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

I started with a grand national. Body is more like cutlass. Only got to modify wheel openings and quarter windows. I used part front end of regal and im using a monte hood im gonna cut down. Ill post some pictures soon.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

tbone11 said:


>


nice but its too pointed out


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> nice but its too pointed out


Lol Did you just say that was "nice?" lol Must be in a good mood today.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

anyone that can get to any point on this project is good with me


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> anyone that can get to any point on this project is good with me


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

My real cutty nose in more pointy than my monte ss nose...





















Got the best of both worlds in my garage wanna compare anything else let me know....


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

gotta fade the character lines on my hood a little thanks for that pic


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Here's a good hood pic if it helps anymore than the last


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

theyre both good thanks
:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Revell's gonna be pissed when they see these being built and entered into contests. Their loss. They had their chance.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Tonioseven said:


> Revell's gonna be pissed when they see these being built and entered into contests. Their loss. They had their chance.


True dat :thumbsup:


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

:drama: This is getting real good. There will be multiple versions the way everybody is going.. Can't wait to see the masters all done..


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

hno::thumbsup: stuff is looking good up in here guys keep it up


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

True! 
I'm hoping this lights a fire under them. 



Tonioseven said:


> Revell's gonna be pissed when they see these being built and entered into contests. Their loss. They had their chance.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

My cutlass body has been soaking in easy off oven cleaner for 24 hours now and this paint is still hard as a Rock anybody got any ideas?


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

its duplicolor paint.... did ya try scrubing it with an old toothbrush?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> My cutlass body has been soaking in easy off oven cleaner for 24 hours now and this paint is still hard as a Rock anybody got any ideas?


Glad you tried first. I woulda been pissed. I have 2 bodies that need knocking down.. Aquaboogie 64, and TIngos 62 drop.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Lil Brandon said:


> My real cutty nose in more pointy than my monte ss nose...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg you lucky bastard lol keep livin the dream bro !


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

im still messin with ideas for the regal wheel wells, i kinda liked the chopped up monte's i started with, but it will take 4 bodies to hack up! maybe just some work on the elcamino's the way eso did on his monte?! :dunno: im still lookin at a couple of other GM's


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> im still messin with ideas for the regal wheel wells, i kinda liked the chopped up monte's i started with, but it will take 4 bodies to hack up! maybe just some work on the elcamino's the way eso did on his monte?! :dunno: im still lookin at a couple of other GM's


do a tin foil mold


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Easy off works!!!! Just needs another hour or two. This clear is peaking off like seran wrap lol


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> Easy off works!!!! Just needs another hour or two. This clear is peaking off like seran wrap lol


Sweet. That's what I wanna hear!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

LOVIN ALL THE PROGRESS GUYS !!!!!

OK WHILE WE CUTTIN UP ALL THESE GNs and SS REMEMBER THOSE EXTRA MONTE TRUNKS AND REGAL TRUNKS CAN BE USED TO REPLACE THE HOOD SCOOP ON GRAND NATIONAL HOODS AND MAKE A REGAL !!!!!!!! If you dont want em ill take em lmao


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> do a tin foil mold


????? never done nothin like that.......do tell!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Anymore progress guys??? This is the most motivating topic ive seen in a long time, just wanted to give alk you guys a pat on the back! I hate thatmy arm is in a cast and I cabt put in any werk for 4 weeks but im comin back with a vengence lol

Keep up the great werk homies ! ! ' . . .


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

you need clay and tin foil for starters


hocknberry said:


> ????? never done nothin like that.......do tell!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> you need clay and tin foil for starters


i got both bro!! spill it already!! i'm still trying to figure out this sylicone and resin i bought!?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i got brave and cut out my resin cutty nose! DONT LET THIS THREAD DIE GUYS!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Maaan thats clean bro


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> i got both bro!! spill it already!! i'm still trying to figure out this sylicone and resin i bought!?


tin foil the wheel well you want put the clay behind it do it dont deform and a bowl and cast


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> tin foil the wheel well you want put the clay behind it do it dont deform and a bowl and cast


hmm...good idea....i may try that out, then i dont have to kill a body to make one!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thats a REAL nice nose piece !



hocknberry said:


> i got brave and cut out my resin cutty nose! DONT LET THIS THREAD DIE GUYS!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Thats a REAL nice nose piece !


thanks trend...but this is a nascar resin nose im cutting all the race car shit out of, just in case my plastic 1 off fails! LOL....i need to get back to my body!......anyone have any new progress pics on thier body?!


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Still here trying to finish this.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Clean!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

ART2ROLL said:


> Still here trying to finish this.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Damn that's nice!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

sure is !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

ART2ROLL said:


> Still here trying to finish this.


:h5: nice!!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

ill be meeting up with jimmy flintstone this weekend


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Tell him to let me get a free '58 sedan delivery body.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

So whatever happened to the cutty for sale on ebay . . . Who got it???


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

LUXMAN said:


> So whatever happened to the cutty for sale on ebay . . . Who got it???


dont think it sold? he is keeping it i think?! was it the one from bighomie68 you're talking about?!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

ART2ROLL said:


> Still here trying to finish this.



:worship:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Lownslow302 said:


> ill be meeting up with jimmy flintstone this weekend


See if he`ll make a 4dr malibul and an 2 caprice


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

No No Nooo !! . . . Not letting this topic die. Come on guys keep goin!!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

A little motivation . . .


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice bump LUX! any updates guys?! i been crazy busy at work and messin with a new wagon project i keep diggin a deeper hole with! LOL


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

too busy with school and trying to clear some bench so i can have a build off with tonioseven


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> too busy with school and trying to clear some bench so i can have a build off with tonioseven


whats up with the jimmy flintstone meeting?!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> whats up with the jimmy flintstone meeting?!


he wasnt there


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

so you showed up to an empty room?!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> so you showed up to an empty room?!


 no he was supposed to be at a swap meet but i guess he didnt show its all good


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Cant wait to cut the top clean off one these bishes . . . 










Now thats motivation ! ! !


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

81 cutlass nascar resin body !!!! Plus a few other goodies on the same page


----------



## $$RON $$ (Dec 6, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

LUXMAN said:


> 81 cutlass nascar resin body !!!! Plus a few other goodies on the same page


what where?! where's pics?!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> what where?! where's pics?!


My bad dude I was half sleep werkin that graveyard shift lol heres the link

http://stores.intuitwebsites.com/hstrial-RSetzer/-strse-Decals-and-Resins-cln-SMH-Resins/searchpath/154874743/start/49/total/65/Categories.bok


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

as for the e-bay cutty, it sold for a 100 bucks + shipping I asked for more pic's and by the time I seen them it was sold, I tryed to get it for 100 flat but I'm glad he said no now that I see more of that cast, hope this dont die out we need this car!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

Luxman, I cant get that link to work, is it just me?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

worked for me woods?! try clicking this one?
http://stores.intuitwebsites.com/hs...th/154874743/start/49/total/65/Categories.bok
it be cool to cut into, but not for $42?! cant really see the nose or rear bumper thats molded on


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> worked for me woods?! try clicking this one?
> http://stores.intuitwebsites.com/hs...th/154874743/start/49/total/65/Categories.bok
> it be cool to cut into, but not for $42?! cant really see the nose or rear bumper thats molded on


not worth it


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

I know they are out there ! ! ! Wonder whos stash this is . . . I want that euro on the left !!! People should stop being hoarders and let one get casted for the rest of us dude ! ! !


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

LUXMAN said:


> I know they are out there ! ! ! Wonder whos stash this is . . . I want that euro on the left !!! People should stop being hoarders and let one get casted for the rest of us dude ! ! !


ill pass on them lol they look goofy, Art2Rolls is the Cutlass to beat


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

LUXMAN said:


> I know they are out there ! ! ! Wonder whos stash this is . . . I want that euro on the left !!! People should stop being hoarders and let one get casted for the rest of us dude ! ! !


LOL....thats minidreams line up right there!


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

thanks Hocknberry, that one worked, but yeah not worth it


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

BUMP!! anything new here?! dont let this die!!!!


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Still working on mine when I can. All I can say is I will do my best to cast. Euro clip also. Pics coming soon of rear bumper.


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

they posted this link on another topic enjoy
http://oldsfe3x.com/


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

bighomie68 said:


> I GOT THIS CUTTY UP FOR GRABS


How much do u want ?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Eightyfour cutlass said:


> How much do u want ?


thats old news eightyfour....he's keepin em now...no one wanted to deal i guess?! LOL, i tried but couldnt work it out


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

That Southern resin cutlass bodies are not stock bodies, they have flaired wheel openings. Sorry.......no dice


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

LUXMAN said:


> I know they are out there ! ! ! Wonder whos stash this is . . . I want that euro on the left !!! People should stop being hoarders and let one get casted for the rest of us dude ! ! !


i need one of these asap


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Me too homie ! I been on the hunt but still none for sale right now . We got couple people trying to make one. hope they get it casted . . .


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

hocknberry said:


> thats old news eightyfour....he's keepin em now...no one wanted to deal i guess?! LOL, i tried but couldnt work it out


Dang alright cool then man. Hopefully someone makes a nice one so the rest of can enjoy it


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

What's up with this? Someone please finish... Am dyin to see a cutty built...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

darkside customs said:


> What's up with this? Someone please finish... Am dyin to see a cutty built...


LOL grab up a GN or monte and jump in with us james....this did kinda fade out!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

i got lazy


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Not me been doing a bit every now and then. With moving to a new place work and the hopper dancer buildoff I aint got to much time. Ill try post something soon


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

ART2ROLL said:


> Not me been doing a bit every now and then. With moving to a new place work and the hopper dancer buildoff I aint got to much time. Ill try post something soon


between eso's cutty body and your cutty nose, we almost had a full body! it'll come around!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> LOL grab up a GN or monte and jump in with us james....this did kinda fade out!


I will eventually bro... 


Lownslow302 said:


> i got lazy


Bullshit..... Get off that lazy shit and get back to work on it.... You got the skills for it...



ART2ROLL said:


> Not me been doing a bit every now and then. With moving to a new place work and the hopper dancer buildoff I aint got to much time. Ill try post something soon


Get pics soon bro...


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Keep goin guys please. Much props to you guys doin fabrication !


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Have a 2 piece Silikone Mold for Casting a 83 Culass for sale . Make offer . After 24 hours the highest bid become the Mold !

Paypal only !


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

sidetoside said:


> Have a 2 piece Silikone Mold for Casting a 83 Culass for sale . Make offer . After 24 hours the highest bid become the Mold !
> 
> Paypal only !


pics?! and how much would shipping be to the states!?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

sidetoside said:


> Have a 2 piece Silikone Mold for Casting a 83 Culass for sale . Make offer . After 24 hours the highest bid become the Mold !
> 
> Paypal only !


that includes the master right?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/85-cutlass-resin-body-1-24-scale-model-car?item=170824484623&cmd=ViewItem&_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D5%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D7750251363049325270 
if anyone wants to cheat and has some coin to drop?!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hocknberry said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/85-cutlass-resin-body-1-24-scale-model-car?item=170824484623&cmd=ViewItem&_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D5%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D7750251363049325270
> if anyone wants to cheat and has some coin to drop?!


body is trademark of "Showtime Resin"..... lmfao tell that to GENERAL MOTORS......


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice!! Seller could use som grammer lessons but . .. .damn I wonder who it is ? . . . More importantly wonder whos gonna get it . . .


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

rollinoldskoo said:


> body is trademark of "Showtime Resin"..... lmfao tell that to GENERAL MOTORS......


Lol, exactly!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i think he's been on LIL before.... was asking $100+ for anything he had.....


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

bad ass thread rite here...lownslow getting down with all that body work. clean bro'...i been meaning to convert my '86 MC to a Cutty. just haven't started it yet...


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Cant show you pics , im not @ Home . The Mold is without the Master . 

And My Cutty Mold is a little bit different like the Model in Ebay . I rework the Model bevor i make the Mold .

My Cutlass have better Chrome Bumpers in the front and the back , Chrometrim on the Roof , Emblems in front and back . 

Shipping to US is $15 .


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Oooooohhhh !!!! Sumbody grab that up!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:aint gonna lie.....id love to have one....i just cant see myself payin over $40 for a model....nver have, probly the most ive ever spent on a kit was $30!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

.....


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:aint gonna lie.....id love to have one....i just cant see myself payin over $40 for a model....nver have, probly the most ive ever spent on a kit was $30!!!!


i would never pay more than 30 for just a damm shell dont give a fuck what it is


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Bring back that reject Revell Cutlass. It's light years ahead.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That won't happen....


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

darkside customs said:


> That won't happen....


thats what i hear?! why bring it out and be like...SIKE!!......


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

sandcast said:


> Bring back that reject Revell Cutlass. It's light years ahead.





hocknberry said:


> thats what i hear?! STUPID SHIT!!! why bring it out and be like...SIKE!!......post the fucking addy to revell so we can mail over load em! or e-mail over load em!!


It's funny both of you mention that. I have emailed Revell twice about it this month alone. And dont plan to stop. Wasting my breath. Maybe. But i was at work both time so i was getting paid anyways.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> thats what i hear?! STUPID SHIT!!! why bring it out and be like...SIKE!!......post the fucking addy to revell so we can mail over load em! or e-mail over load em!!


doubt theyre gonna waste the 200k is gonna take to rework the tooling


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Here you go Hocknberry... Soon to be your hood


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lil Brandon said:


> Here you go Hocknberry... Soon to be your hood


good shit brandon, thanks bro!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Lil Brandon back in the house! Glad to see anything your buildin bro keep up the good werk


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I got to much shit on deck to go anywhere luxman! Just been on the streets in the 1:1's it's summer time. I'm always here tho!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

rollinoldskoo said:


> i think he's been on LIL before.... was asking $100+ for anything he had.....


It's Carlos Avelar, homie build sick lowrider models back in the days def one of the best I've seen.
I can understand that he's not pleased to see his effort of creating this Cutty being used by others to copy and sell it...


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Lil Brandon said:


> I got to much shit on deck to go anywhere luxman! Just been on the streets in the 1:1's it's summer time. I'm always here tho!


Hmm should I roll the SS on 22s or hit switches in the cutty . . . That actually would be a,hard choice for me lol


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

jevries said:


> It's Carlos Avelar, homie build sick lowrider models back in the days def one of the best I've seen.
> I can understand that he's not pleased to see his effort of creating this Cutty being used by others to copy and sell it...


So why he comes not back and Cast new ones and sell it ? Anyone want it .......


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

LUXMAN said:


> Hmm should I roll the SS on 22s or hit switches in the cutty . . . That actually would be a,hard choice for me lol


 SS is on 24s. I've been driving it daily but I get the cutty out in the weekends!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

sidetoside said:


> So why he comes not back and Cast new ones and sell it ? Anyone want it .......


I guess he does...check Ebay. I can understand people not willing to pay well over $100..the only option that remains is creating one yourselves from scratch.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'll do without one of those for _that_ price; I'd rather spend the scratch on an old MPC grail kit. Just my opinion. I'd pay that price for a Jevries kit.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

For that amount I'd rather savemy cheddar for some of Jevries resin...


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I'd give 100$ any day for a nice resin cutlass if I Had it when I came across it.!!!! Been lookin for one for years and still no luck. I do have a project body that needs a lot of work myself.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/85-cutlass-...623?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c5eec70f


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/85-cutlass-...623?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c5eec70f


...


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Yea, I will just wait until one of the LIL homies gets a nice one built and starts casting it for a decent price. Lookin at the close pics, its definately not a $101 body. If someone bought it to build it, its gonna take some TLC. Its a start, but its a $101 start hno:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm broke now. Lol


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


> I'll do without one of those for _that_ price; I'd rather spend the scratch on an old MPC grail kit. Just my opinion. I'd pay that price for a Jevries kit.


x2 plus that shit is inaccurate as all hell


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

so far all the resin Cutty's i've seen have had a fucked up looking flat hood....


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Fuck his raggedy-ass resin; you can't copywrite a body that Fisher Body has a patent on. Dumb fuck. These are the types of bullshit-ass people that piss me off in this hobby. He can shove it up his copywritten ASS!! That's how I REALLY feel*. :thumbsup:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Well spoken Tonio.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Please bit with conference. Lmao. Thing looks like shit. I would rather sink money into another 1:1 Cutlass than put over $100 into a hunk of shit like that. Especially from a seller with that kind of attitude.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Tonioseven said:


> *Fuck his raggedy-ass resin; you can't copywrite a body that Fisher Body has a patent on. Dumb fuck. These are the types of bullshit-ass people that piss me off in this hobby. He can shove it up his copywritten ASS!! That's how I REALLY feel*. :thumbsup:


Don't hold back now... Tell us how u really feel! Glad I ain't on your shit list


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

.....


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

:werd:


Tonioseven said:


> *Fuck his raggedy-ass resin; you can't copywrite a body that Fisher Body has a patent on. Dumb fuck. These are the types of bullshit-ass people that piss me off in this hobby. He can shove it up his copywritten ASS!! That's how I REALLY feel*. :thumbsup:


a shell should be n more than 20-25 bucks PERIOD


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

i would get it and cast it and sell them for $30 shipped if yall down for that i'll get it if not then fuck it


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Where's the like button! What that asshole don't know won't hurt him lol


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

ROLY ROZAY said:


> i would get it and cast it and sell them for $30 shipped if yall down for that i'll get it if not then fuck it


:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:id be down for 2!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

hno:hes got copyrights





:roflmao::roflmao:

:shh:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

A dude casting shit cant afford copyrights. Nuff said.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

.......


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

MayhemKustomz said:


> A dude casting shit cant afford copyrights. Nuff said.


Change a line fuck his copyright


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

roly if you can promise that on paper ill let you use my master when its done


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

Lownslow302 said:


> roly if you can promise that on paper ill let you use my master when its done


If I won the bid it's on homie we'll work somethin out


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Funny, this LIL thread started out by people who where up to creating their own Cutty model...now people are pissing on Carlos, the guy who actualy went through the experience of creating one, not being down with his pricing, they way he's handling his business and him being anal about copying his work and all of that seems to translate into copying his creation...weird.​


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

jevries said:


> Funny, this LIL thread started out by people who where up to creating their own Cutty model...now people are pissing on Carlos, the guy who actualy went through the experience of creating one, not being down with his pricing, they way he's handling his business and him being anal about copying his work and all of *that seems to translate into copying his creation*...weird.​


copying im making a euro, and art has his beat by miles on front end accuracy


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I gotta agree with Jevries on this.... I completely see what he's sayin... This topic is about you guys creating your own Cutty... I went back to edit my postings because I feel it was disrespectful and I was wrong on my end for my comments on Carlos.... What if this as Jevries selling a resin cutty... Would you be willing to spend 100 bucks on it then? People were willing to spend close to forty bucks for his LS casting and not bitching about it...you wouldn't go and recast Jevries stuff and resale it would you ? Jevries is one of the few guys on here that takes time from his busy schedule to create and offer to us items for this hobby.... You wouldn't burn him, so don't burn Carlos.... Plain and simple.... I wanna see J offer more of his items to us..... I've said what I needed to say, back to building...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Okay, after re-visiting my earlier post, I came off like an asshole. I respect the fact that Carlos went through all of the trouble to create the casting that he did. I DO feel, however, that if you're gonna go through all of that trouble, then do the best job you can with it. I spent $$$ on Jevries' items because I know without question that Jeroen has put his heart and soul into creating a product that will stand on its own. I will ALSO apologize to Carlos for the harsh language I displayed towards him that was undeserved. I no longer have any interest whatoever in a resin Cutlass but for those of you who are pursuing this endeavor, I wish you the best of luck with it. *


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

darkside customs said:


> I gotta agree with Jevries on this.... I completely see what he's sayin... This topic is about you guys creating your own Cutty... I went back to edit my postings because I feel it was disrespectful and I was wrong on my end for my comments on Carlos.... What if this as Jevries selling a resin cutty... Would you be willing to spend 100 bucks on it then? People were willing to spend close to forty bucks for his LS casting and not bitching about it...you wouldn't go and recast Jevries stuff and resale it would you ? Jevries is one of the few guys on here that takes time from his busy schedule to create and offer to us items for this hobby.... You wouldn't burn him, so don't burn Carlos.... Plain and simple.... I wanna see J offer more of his items to us..... I've said what I needed to say, back to building...


40 isnt bad considering what youre getting the 20 dollar ls nose was a piece of shit compared to the 10$ ls nose i was gonna cast i put mine off when jevries made his ls clip and youre getting a full conversion for 40 not just a nose.

i wouldnt copy avelars body either but i also wouldnt be a dick and ask 100 for a bad shell that needs rework. for 100 bucks shit better be on the nose on accuracy and fucking flawless.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

ROLY ROZAY said:


> If I won the bid it's on homie we'll work somethin out


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

All this talkin..... Let's see some cuttys! I need some motivation!!!!!!!!



Lol u gotta ignore me sometimes....


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> All this talkin..... Let's see some cuttys! I need some motivation!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol u gotta ignore me sometimes....


too much homework and designing a prototype doesnt leave much room for building just some casting


----------



## HFDesigns (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello Everyone This is Carlos Avelar owner of Showtime Resin .
I see some of you guy have mentioned my name and my resin builds. Let me explain why i charge $100. for each of my resin bodies. First when i made this resin model in the early 90's everyone respected your stuff. And no one copied your product. That was a respect earned for been a great model builder.
Now no one gives a " ". About respecting other stuff. and they call them self model builders. To me it is ripping off others product, if you are a model builder and one to produce a new model to the rest of the model builders, you need to create your own and be a proud builder. There has been a lots of copies of my original resin bodies, specially the cutlass. So the reason why my price is up, is because of those people duplicating my resin bodies.
Lil Brandon i give much props to you, for trying things, but it's not easy to create a model car that didn't exists. But im sure if you make it you won't be happy if some one makes a copy of your hard work and sales it for a cheap price. You know many people can talk lots of " " about not been right on scale or other, if you can do better why don't you produce one, and have some one else judge your product.
Jevries thank you bro, for your comment on this. I don't know some of you. i don't know if your good or not to build models, but i'm not going to put you down, because we all have learned the hobby the same way. Every one that knows me, knows that i can built a model car and make it real close to the real one. I have trophies to prove it. So all i can say is don't talk " " if you can't back it up.
Thanks for all your time. Lets build models and be proud of what you build.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

HFDesigns said:


> Hello Everyone This is Carlos Avelar owner of Showtime Resin .
> I see some of you guy have mentioned my name and my resin builds. Let me explain why i charge $100. for each of my resin bodies. First when i made this resin model in the early 90's everyone respected your stuff. And no one copied your product. That was a respect earned for been a great model builder.
> Now no one gives a " ". About respecting other stuff. and they call them self model builders. To me it is ripping off others product, if you are a model builder and one to produce a new model to the rest of the model builders, you need to create your own and be a proud builder. There has been a lots of copies of my original resin bodies, specially the cutlass. *So the reason why my price is up, is because of those people duplicating my resin bodies.*
> Lil Brandon i give much props to you, for trying things, but it's not easy to create a model car that didn't exists. But im sure if you make it you won't be happy if some one makes a copy of your hard work and sales it for a cheap price. You know many people can talk lots of " " about not been right on scale or other, if you can do better why don't you produce one, and have some one else judge your product.
> ...












if your body was 100 before then shouldnt you be charging 200 to fight the bootleggers?:loco: excellent display of business logic you have there "lets tell our customers fuck you pay us double to buy the genuine product" 

its people like you that made me start this project and because of you im gonna jump back in and finish it.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Honestly I dont care where I get a cutlass from , I know im not skilled enough to create one but I can build it clean as fuck and thats all I wanna do . I respect those who have created original stuff and hope they keep doin it. Never heard of Carlos and never knew who made the first cutlass so its been a nice history lesson lol. Lets build sum shit folks!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

^^^^x-2....and i know i wont be payin $100 either.......wanna make more $$ in the long run, lower that price....otherwise someones gonna be makin some $$$ off yo shit!!

..........and im gonna be the first to give it up:biggrin:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

I agree completely, If you put the hard work into creating a new body that YOU want to reproduce for all the others that are looking for what you created, then don't charge a fortune for a mediocre product. If you are as good as you say you are, then charge $20- $30 for a body and sell a *bunch* of them, or go about it your way and sell it for $100 and sell *2 *:dunno: People want to copy yours because you are busting heads and they can make a copy way cheaper.. As for Jevries charging $37.50 for a LS clip, the Ls conversion he made has a ton of detail (seperate grille, headlight buckets, headlight lenses, back bumper, taillights, mirrors). He has to use multiple molds, 3 different resins, and the grille is awesome in the detail department. It fits well and is a high quality product, he doesn't bust heads because he does it for the love of the hobby. The cutlass body is all 1 piece, no mirrors, no grilles, no bumpers, no detail. I give Carlos props for creating his own body, if he actually created it, but I have questions about his business logic.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*I can take $100 and go to The Modelhaus and get some of the best resin KITS around. I'll shut the hell up now but I hope I made my point.*


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Tonioseven said:


> *I can take $100 and go to The Modelhaus and get some of the best resin KITS around. I'll shut the hell up now but I hope I made my point.*


:h5:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


> *I can take $100 and go to The Modelhaus and get some of the best resin KITS around. I'll shut the hell up now but I hope I made my point.*


if i could id send him my 100$ tucker and show him what a 100$ resin looks like


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

ok...so...with all that said.....lets drag the cutty parts back out we all had going and jump back on it?! :thumbsup:


----------



## HFDesigns (Apr 22, 2009)

Lownslow302 only, no one else.
You know you are a very funny kid. You talk lots of cagada.
Look at this link and learn who i am before you open you mouth.
I learned about you and i know Lil Brandon punked you on a thread, i will
guarantee you, i will give you one a lot bigger then his, for sure.
And this is only the beginning of me.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/30-model-cars/219750-carlos-avelar.html

So read and respect!!!!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

HFDesigns said:


> Lownslow302 only, no one else.
> You know you are a very funny kid. You talk lots of cagada.
> Look at this link and learn who i am before you open you mouth.
> I learned about you and i know Lil Brandon punked you on a thread, i will
> ...


aint no one got punked so get that straight if i wanna play with kids ill do it when i have the free time, i know who you are and that doesnt change things as far as you being detrimental to the hobby, fun fact youre the one getting punked as the cutty brandon is working on is the very same cutty you accused of being stolen by another member of this site thats no longer with us.

why you even here? stick your head in the sand like you did before cause whats going on with our cuttys doesnt concern you it only concerns your pocket thats why youre rocking the boat.


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

well Carlos you got my respect and you got some REALLY nice builds!!!! (wish we could see some more up to date work from you) not many here are hittin as heavy as you when it comes to finshed product!!! I do have to say I think your body is to much money but so far you do have the best looking cutty! all though I dont think its perfect it still is all thats really out there! and to every one reading this and thinking about cuttys you have seen tryn to compaire them, each time you make a copy of a copy the body get smaller and loses some of its shape!! so with most of these bodys there no way to know for sure where or how each one was made!

I think its time to handle this like men and post up or ket this die, and i really dont want this to die out!!! lets build not bull shit about shoulda coulda woulda if I was some one else.........

I'm truely thinking this kind of thread is what made L.I.L. start to fade in to what is now 

yes I want a cutty but not bad enough to make one but if $30-40 bodys where out there best bet I would have 3-5 stashed away!!!!


----------



## HFDesigns (Apr 22, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> aint no one got punked so get that straight if i wanna play with kids ill do it when i have the free time, i know who you are and that doesnt change things as far as you being detrimental to the hobby, fun fact youre the one getting punked as the cutty brandon is working on is the very same cutty you accused of being stolen by another member of this site thats no longer with us.
> 
> why you even here? stick your head in the sand like you did before cause whats going on with our cuttys doesnt concern you it only concerns your pocket thats why youre rocking the boat.


And you think that makes you guys any better them me, its funny how you own this site know. for your info an others, no one makes money on selling resin parts. even me. i build custom motorcycles for a living, and i make more money then casting bodies.
But i still love the model cars. And for the record i was the first person to make the original cutlass body and you can ask any model builder from the 90's. Also everyone out there made a copy of my body, even when at that time i started selling them for $40. ea
That's why i stopped making them. So learn form that kid.


----------



## HFDesigns (Apr 22, 2009)

Woods said:


> well Carlos you got my respect and you got some REALLY nice builds!!!! (wish we could see some more up to date work from you) not many here are hittin as heavy as you when it comes to finshed product!!! I do have to say I think your body is to much money but so far you do have the best looking cutty! all though I dont think its perfect it still is all thats really out there! and to every one reading this and thinking about cuttys you have seen tryn to compaire them, each time you make a copy of a copy the body get smaller and loses some of its shape!! so with most of these bodys there no way to know for sure where or how each one was made!
> 
> I think its time to handle this like men and post up or ket this die, and i really dont want this to die out!!! lets build not bull shit about shoulda coulda woulda if I was some one else.........
> 
> ...


Hey Woods well said, you got that right on the over casting. I don't have a problem with anybody out here, but i have when young kids do not respect the very true people that brought up the lowrider model cars class and product that are available now.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

:drama:


This has been both informational, and interesting.. Ya'll will see pics of cuttys soon. I'mma leave this here..

http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=38202


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Lownslow302 said:


> aint no one got punked so get that straight if i wanna play with kids ill do it when i have the free time, i know who you are and that doesnt change things as far as you being detrimental to the hobby, fun fact youre the one getting punked as the cutty brandon is working on is the very same cutty you accused of being stolen by another member of this site thats no longer with us.
> 
> why you even here? stick your head in the sand like you did before cause whats going on with our cuttys doesnt concern you it only concerns your pocket thats why youre rocking the boat.



There you go sticking your foot in your mouth again!! So instead of telling Carlos to stick his head in the sand, why don't you stick your head up ur ass and leave this site!! I'm gonna say it and I'm sure a lot of guys on here will silently agree with me, it's people like you that have ran the legends away from this site. I've only been back for less than a week and you already got my name in your mouth! Shut up and build somethin. You don't get respect from runnin your mouth and dis respecting everyines work. And for the record I have no clue who or where this cutlass I have was made but after striping the paint I was on the look for another body or thinking about only using the quarter panels. So since ur under the impression I'm trying to copy Carlos work let me show you a pic of it. It's plain to see this thing was stepped on. You get what you pay for and if I had the $ I would gladly give Carlos or whoever 100$ for a nice body. Nobody was asking for your donation so keep trying to build yours! Silently! Or at least with out talkin smack!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

And just so u know if I could reach through the Internet i would prolly bust ya smooth in ya chawps right after u looked at those pics just for runnin it about me again!!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

This is a showtime resin, can be aight with some work, can't quite bash it really.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> And just so u know if I could reach through the Internet i would prolly bust ya smooth in ya chawps right after u looked at those pics just for runnin it about me again!!



EEEEEE gross! lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Lowridingmike said:


> This is a showtime resin, can be aight with some work, can't quite bash it really.


Not here to stir the shit pot up, but no sir... You are wrong... That is not a Showtime resin... This is 1ofakinds...


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

HFDesigns said:


> And you think that makes you guys any better them me, its funny how you own this site know. for your info an others, no one makes money on selling resin parts. even me. i build custom motorcycles for a living, and i make more money then casting bodies.
> But i still love the model cars. And for the record * i was the first person to make the original cutlass body and you can ask any model builder from the 90's*. Also everyone out there made a copy of my body, even when at that time i started selling them for $40. ea
> That's why i stopped making them. So learn form that kid.


wrong some one made one before yours and twice as accurate and definetly worth more than 100 if found, more lies lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Here's a link to that build of said Cutty.... 

http://cs.scaleautomag.com/SCACS/forums/t/52402.aspx


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

darkside customs said:


> Not here to stir the shit pot up, but no sir... You are wrong... That is not a Showtime resin... This is 1ofakinds...


Naw, better to stand corrected. It popped up when I googled "Showtime Resin CUtlass"


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

darkside customs said:


> Here's a link to that build of said Cutty....
> 
> http://cs.scaleautomag.com/SCACS/forums/t/52402.aspx


that was the first cutty right?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> that was the first cutty right?


No. This cutty came out in the late 90's at the earliest. I wanna say early to mid 2000's.. I remember when 1ofakind built this, but didn't remember this being it. Somebody is claiming it as their own if I'm not mistaken at the site I found it at.. lol Unless it's 1ofakind's old fotki. Don't feel like doing homework.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> No. This cutty came out in the late 90's at the earliest. I wanna say early to mid 2000's.. I remember when 1ofakind built this, but didn't remember this being it. Somebody is claiming it as their own if I'm not mistaken at the site I found it at.. lol Unless it's 1ofakind's old fotki. Don't feel like doing homework.


no saying "his" first cutty before he started selling them, the first cutty in resin came out before showtime from the same dude that was doing the resin Tucker ive been looking for one for a minute now. if i remember right the guys name was Ron Cash but he passed away a long time ago


----------



## bigkidd420 (Jan 6, 2012)

Carlos you got my respect that's all I got to say


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Lownslow302 said:


> no saying "his" first cutty before he started selling them, the first cutty in resin came out before showtime from the same dude that was doing the resin Tucker ive been looking for one for a minute now. if i remember right the guys name was Ron Cash but he passed away a long time ago


Gotchu!:thumbsup:


----------



## HFDesigns (Apr 22, 2009)

Ok guys all the cutty with the integrated tail light. that its the body i design in the early 90's along with a 48 carryall suburban, 48 4 door as known as ( German Helmet)39 chevy,67 Caprice,lil pachuco,lil homie, many accessory parts and a fantom 53 chevy 2 door wagon. Those all are my bodies and parts. Many of them still out there. i sold lost of those bodies in side US and out side of it. 
All i can said is build a cutty if you all want that its all good and cool with me. but build it from scratch and don't use my body and moderate. All so i never said the my body's are 100% perfect. no one is. but that is all up to the model builder to make it how ever they please to.
All i want its respect for those who brought you all this unavailable parts.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Lowridingmike said:


> Naw, better to stand corrected. It popped up when I googled "Showtime Resin CUtlass"


It only popped up because "Showtime Resin" was said in the thread. Me an Carlos kinda got into an argument in that thread because Ryan can't be here to speak for himself.


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

grimreaper69 said:


> It only popped up because "Showtime Resin" was said in the thread. Me an Carlos kinda got into an argument in that thread because Ryan can't be here to speak for himself.


didn't read it.. lol


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Like I told Carlos there, I'm not hatin no one. Ryan ain't here, never will be again, so better to let the shit go. Whoever mastered that Cutty did a great job and I applaud them.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

I agree with Grim. Better to just let it go. No real reason 
to argue over resin.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:thumbsup::werd:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I gotta feeling some thing good is coming very soon to this thread!!!!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Even if it takes me fixing my cracked up body... Come on guys lets do it!!!


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Well if we have some Cutlass bodies in circulation now, who is going to be the first to make a euro clip conversion for it?? THATS WHAT I WANT!!! :x:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chris_thobe said:


> Well if we have some Cutlass bodies in circulation now, who is going to be the first to make a euro clip conversion for it?? THATS WHAT I WANT!!! :x:


art2roll is on the euro grind right now, was doing the reg cutty 1st....then doing the euro!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

ROLL MODELS got a fleet of Cuttys in today. Plus we have some coming from Carlos.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

One of our members won the bid in eBay for the whole lot! Pretty cheap too!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

chris_thobe said:


> Well if we have some Cutlass bodies in circulation now, who is going to be the first to make a euro clip conversion for it?? THATS WHAT I WANT!!! :x:


we got a 3d printer coming to out school in the summer my teacher is gonna let me have first dibs on using it i got the basic body drawn out im gonna change some cuts on it so that when the machine prints the master the body will have deep enough cuts that you can use a photoetch saw to cut it all open.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Proof it can be done... Not mine


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> we got a 3d printer coming to out school in the summer my teacher is gonna let me have first dibs on using it i got the basic body drawn out im gonna change some cuts on it so that when the machine prints the master the body will have deep enough cuts that you can use a photoetch saw to cut it all open.


:thumbsup: you givin up on your body you started?!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lil Brandon said:


> One of our members won the bid in eBay for the whole lot! Pretty cheap too!


what was it listed under?! i check for a resin cutty at least 3 times a week! how much did they go for?!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> :thumbsup: you givin up on your body you started?!


that master is the master for the computer model. it all depends on how good that printer is.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> that master is the master for the computer model. it all depends on how good that printer is.


so you finished your body?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

darkside customs said:


> Proof it can be done... Not mine


GN with cutlass 1/4 windows?! i see GN spoiler and hood?!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> so you finished your body?


no i got the rough finish all i gotta do is finish the hood, frontclip, and wheel archs. remember mine isnt a accurate cutlass think of mine as a euro euro cutlass. i didnt want to make a outdated looking ass car.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

There deff a copy of someone's work! You can tell just from the thickness.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Good to ser all this !


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

Anyone selling a clean cutlass .


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

bumpin this to get shit rollin'.....me and art are gonna try to get at it again! eso got the boot from LIL plus he sold his body so its back down to me and Art....ANYONE feel free to jump in!


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Workin slowly on the rear bumper and trunk. Ill post pictures soon.


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

ART2ROLL said:


> Workin slowly on the rear bumper and trunk. Ill post pictures soon.


Any euro fronts?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

face108 said:


> Any euro fronts?


mine's the original...art was workin on both or had at least planned on a euro nose


----------



## pelon956 (Dec 31, 2012)

now i want a cutlass  lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

pelon956 said:


> now i want a cutlass  lol


we ALL want a cutty pelon! LOL


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Im waiting on some casting supplies. Gonna start with the front end so i can build a euro clip. Ill post progress soon


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

ART2ROLL said:


> Im waiting on some casting supplies. Gonna start with the front end so i can build a euro clip. Ill post progress soon


Coo i need 2 soon as they ready


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Getting ready for a euro cilp. My original crackec but repairable.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

ART2ROLL said:


> Getting ready for a euro cilp. My original crackec but repairable.


good thing you casted it before hand! i did the same on my cutty and monte's.....i just knew i was gonna break my master!!


----------



## pelon956 (Dec 31, 2012)

u gonna do a body yet?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

pelon956 said:


> u gonna do a body yet?


mine is SLOWLY in the works! LOL.....i think art is the glue holding this project together right now!


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

I just orderex some smooth on mold to make better mold. I used some stuff from michaels craft which i didnt like. The clip i casted came out smaller than original so it didnt line up right. Gonna try get rear bumper done so i can cast also. Small setback but its real close.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

when the homie comes out of retirement? LUGK WILL BE THE FIRST ONES TO KNOW! and you know we have no problem spreading the wealth!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

ART2ROLL said:


> I just orderex some smooth on mold to make better mold. I used some stuff from michaels craft which i didnt like. The clip i casted came out smaller than original so it didnt line up right. Gonna try get rear bumper done so i can cast also. Small setback but its real close.


yah i saw the micheals stuff...i walked away.....i have enough hobby lobby cheap alumilite to mess with.....smooth-on is sittin on the shelf waiting to be used! but more important......i got a body waiting to be cut up into a cutty! i've been all over ebay lookin at "donor" bodies for some wheel wells front and back......im likin the johan 73-75 cutty so far.......or my original idea....monte FRONT wheel wells...gonna need 4 bodies to do it...i had enough to to start 1 wheel well!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 608923
> View attachment 608924
> 
> 
> ...


which homie you talkin about markie?! cuzz the homie that made this body is the O.G.! if this isnt an AVALAR original cast.....its a damn good copy! and you know how ALL us feel around here about copying some shit a caster didnt do! i got ALL the LUGK boys in my pocket as homies! if LUGK is throwin down on a cutty body....PLEASE throw it in the cutty community build thread! me and arturo are trying to colabo on a cutty build since it was us 2 and ESO....but he got the boot and sold his body off.......so art is workin on noses and bumpers....i need to get off my ass and bring the body back out and get going..... i need to get on the wheel wells and 1/4 window!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 608923
> View attachment 608924
> 
> 
> ...


speek on this cutty body markie......looks like a primered AVALAR OG cutty?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

spent the night with some germany olds cutty and american olds cutty....then dipped into my plastic GN......shits gettin done! lots to re-work...but its for the cutty cause! ART......i made a hood for the cutty but i think it's to short?! i need to match it up to the nose you did! hit m up on FB...i hate this car right now! LOL!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

scratched the hood and mocked a shitty resin cutty nose to make it look good?!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Bad ass werk


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i have more progress pics, but my comp. is fightin with photobucket!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

scratched hood...
















IMO...the tails are way to wide on the resin cutty?! i have some cutty resin tails that fit better but need some work?!








and the resin is missing the detail....i drew in the plastic square "plane" logo and colored the tail to show how it should be...
















quarter windows started......
















wasted a bit of styrene to do the 1/4's!


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Where can I find a resin cutty body like the one with the bumbers and roof trim molded in?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

damn pgotobucket!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:nicoderm:






























MY NEW BUTTY:yes:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> :nicoderm:
> View attachment 617198
> View attachment 617199
> View attachment 617200
> ...


nice come up BIGMONEY.......you have a AVALAR cutty body right there! i got one to! i wont ever do anything with it other then let it sit cuz its too pretty to mess with....gotta make my own to go into the cutty pile!?


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

YES SR BOUT TO BEE THE 1st RAG CUTTY CUT OUTuffin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> YES SR BOUT TO BEE THE 1st RAG CUTTY CUT OUTuffin:


you're gonna cut your avalar body to a rag?


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

HELL YA Y NOT HAVE NOT SEEN ONE U:nicoderm::no:


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Can't say I have so yea why not!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> HELL YA Y NOT HAVE NOT SEEN ONE U:nicoderm::no:


nope! DO IT!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

ONE NIGHT BRO GET IT IN ...TOP AND FRAME ...MORE TO COME FROM MR317:wave:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice! going euro with it too huh?


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> View attachment 617704
> View attachment 617706
> View attachment 617707
> View attachment 617708
> ...


Pure sickness!


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

got hood mold done and casted one up


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

THANK'S EVERY BODY:wave:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:nicoderm:






























It's My Time:yes:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

NICE! what are you going to use for the top material?


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

LOL I DON'T:dunno:


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

thin cloth or t shirt bro


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

THANK'S LO:thumbsup:


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

no problemo


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Alright so the black plastic body i was using was badly warped in rear and the clip i started was way off on the new kit body i got. so im starting fresh and adding more detail and seperate pieces. Tailights and buckets seperate as well as backup lights seperate and jam detail also. Heres my start. gonna see how much i get done tonight. The pinstriping and airbrushing get my hands tired and by the end of the night i cant do as much with kits.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

DAT'S WUSUP ART KEEP IT COMEIN:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::yes:


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> DAT'S WUSUP ART KEEP IT COMEIN:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::yes:


Heres the trunk halfway done.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

ART2ROLL said:


> Heres the trunk halfway done.


so did you cut into the trunk and just bend it down and glue it for the tail light body line? i havent cut mine yet......the rear corners look good!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:nicoderm:ya what he said:yes:


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

I cut all the way thru. Glued back on and sanded the front flat area so it looks like the real trunks. Was just gonna bend but seemed easier this way. Ill post some more soon.


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Getting there slowly


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

wow!..that is impressive!! Im always amazed at the talent in here


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

ART2ROLL said:


> Getting there slowly


nice art! i been tryin to re-work the wheel wells a bit before i cut into the rear!


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

I try post here as often as i can but heres a update on the rear clip.


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Its not perfect. But im happpy with it.


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

ART2ROLL said:


> I try post here as often as i can but heres a update on the rear clip.


intresting, what did you use to bond the different pieces? and is it solid or so so??


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That's bad ass!!


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Looking great!! Keep at it..


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

lookin good bro.. wusup with da clip for da front


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks guys. Gonna get it in the mold tonight hopefully.


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

now dat's wusup art..:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks bro. They will be ready soon


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice art!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Damn chingon homie u gettin down wit dat looks clean u gonna b selling them? U know wat really dosent look hard but im sure its harder than it looks think ima give it a shot an make my own thanks for d how to much props!


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

This is a cery helpful thread. I wanna make my own cutty.


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Ill be selling these. It will also include the wheel well fender openings. Ill post the comlete set when i am finished. Working on casting the parts on my free time which is very rare


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

ART2ROLL said:


> Ill be selling these. It will also include the wheel well fender openings. Ill post the comlete set when i am finished. Working on casting the parts on my free time which is very rare


sick shit art! so have you made the wheel wells then? you are gonna cast cutty parts rather then the body then?


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> sick shit art! so have you made the wheel wells then? you are gonna cast cutty parts rather then the body then?


For now yeah just the parts. But i will do the body soon. Im still learning how to cast so i need to get comfortable before i do a body.


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Rear bumper piece one side of mold done


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

DUE DAT SHIT ART:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Coyote79 (Sep 7, 2012)

you going to start casting them for the public, if so put me on the pre order list art, pm your price and inf


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Trunk and hood fresh out the mold


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

First casted rear clip.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

ready for bondo! then on to the 1/4 windows!


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Price is not set yet. Will b as soon as i cast all the parts.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

whats up art...we are on at the same time posting pics.....great minds really do think alike huh?! LOL


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Yup sitting here puttin my kids to bed. Only time to post. Gotta get to work in my garage later. Just finished a car yesterday owner took home today so i got some working space


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> View attachment 626492
> 
> ready for bondo! then on to the 1/4 windows!


Exactly what im gonna do with the wheelwells. 
A cutout anybody can do. 
Looks great bro. Wheel wells are perfect.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

ART2ROLL said:


> Exactly what im gonna do with the wheelwells.
> A cutout anybody can do.
> Looks great bro. Wheel wells are perfect.


thanks bro...the rears took a few re-do's! i still dont like my 1/4 window though.....so thats next...then off to the rear! you killed that shit for sure!


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> thanks bro...the rears took a few re-do's! i still dont like my 1/4 window though.....so thats next...then off to the rear! you killed that shit for sure!


Thanks homie. Been a long time trying to get this far. I had given up but know its cookin up. Cant wait to build one for myself. 
Who had the dash fir these. I had seen somebody had them. And the bench seat also.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

ART2ROLL said:


> Thanks homie. Been a long time trying to get this far. I had given up but know its cookin up. Cant wait to build one for myself.
> Who had the dash fir these. I had seen somebody had them. And the bench seat also.


not sure on the dash.....rolyrozay had a "g-body" bench....i snagged one of those......you might be thinking of the GP DLO was building? i dont remember seeing cutty gut parts? but i could be wrong too!?


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

I would like to find one if not ill build and cast those to. Ha ha ha.( Evil laugh )


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

ART2ROLL said:


> I would like to find one if not ill build and cast those to. Ha ha ha.( Evil laugh )


I got one of the bench seats if ya wanna borrow it and send it back &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

ART2ROLL said:


> I would like to find one if not ill build and cast those to. Ha ha ha.( Evil laugh )


shouldnt be to hard to alter a monte or GN...jus google some pics and build away! i have a bench from roly.....pretty cool....looked a little short to me, so i cut in half to stretch it wider, but havent got much done past that


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

regalistic said:


> I got one of the bench seats if ya wanna borrow it and send it back &#55357;&#56842;


hell yah....is it roly's or a cutty seat?


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> hell yah....is it roly's or a cutty seat?


Hell ya i wanna barrow it too.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

hocknberry said:


> hell yah....is it roly's or a cutty seat?


rolys... I thought the same thing to. But once i put the door panels on the fit was better than ithought


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

regalistic said:


> rolys... I thought the same thing to. But once i put the door panels on the fit was better than ithought


pm me your addy bro


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

regalistic said:


> rolys... I thought the same thing to. But once i put the door panels on the fit was better than ithought


YUP! im not stretching it too much......and i like the look of the arm rest down.....but if your is a roly cast....we need to hit him up to see if its cool to cast.......if not i gotta finish mine for a master to cast....BUT....we need to finish a body 1st!!! LOL


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

regalistic said:


> pm me your addy bro


coo....


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Looks real good homie much props!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

ART2ROLL said:


> Hell ya i wanna barrow it too.


art...lemme get it in.....try to hit up roly....or finish mine or WE....mostly likely you can build something?! LOL


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Ours was like this...











Art, PM me your address. I have something you may want to borrow. :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> Ours was like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wanna see too! this is an Artnberry cutty colabo!! LOL


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Inspiration...


----------



## Mr_fox (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice castings


----------



## Mr_fox (Apr 1, 2013)

ART2ROLL said:


> Trunk and hood fresh out the mold


 Nice castings


----------



## Mr_fox (Apr 1, 2013)

*'87 Cutlass Salon in 1/24*

Here's an '87 Oldsmobile Cutlass Salon that member Mr. Biggs posted few years ago


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

shit i need one:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr_fox (Apr 1, 2013)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> shit i need one:nicoderm:


 They're coming very soon


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

KEEP ME POSTIT:nicoderm:


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

All ive been able to do in a week. Too busy with work.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice lookin clean


----------



## Mr_fox (Apr 1, 2013)

ART2ROLL said:


> All ive been able to do in a week. Too busy with work.


 Looking good, did you get my message?


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Getting closer to getting body done.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

dammit! your gonna beat me for sure......my towel may be in to sit and watch the finish! LOL.....looks good!


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Keep going bro. I havent been able to mess with it much.


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Got home at 10 after spraying some patterns. Decided to cut the doors open. What the heck now i gotta jamb it up


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:shocked: wen can u send me this art 




Thsts looking sweet bro :thumbsup:


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

This one is to build. I got another body thats gonna be casted.


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Arw you casting them with the euro? And can u cast a 2002 town car? mayb out of a crown vic


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Are you casting them with the euro? And can u cast a 2002 town car? mayb out of a crown vic


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Town car out of a crown vic. Dont give me ideas kuz ill wanna do them. Maube after the cuttys


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Got some silver base for candy on her. Deciding what color to go.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

SAY ART. DEW DAT SHIT BRO..SUPER SKILL'S:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks bro. Ill get it painted in a few weeks.


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

im diggin this project :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

:thumbsup:That shit is cold i need 1 know were i can get 1 at:thumbsup:


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mr_fox (Apr 1, 2013)

Look's good Art


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

ART2ROLL said:


>


Handle that shit Art2Roll your on job homie :thumbsup:


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

ART2ROLL said:


>


Ooooooh thas clean i need a kit with the euro


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

U got great progress goin on dis cutty homie much props


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

WUSUP ART I NEED A CLIP SOON ASS:nicoderm::yes:


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

LOOKIN GOOD ART:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> LOOKIN GOOD ART:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks homie. Their almost ready.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

THANK'S ART


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

damn art...you took this thread over bro! nice finish....i might finish mine one day!? LOL :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr_fox (Apr 1, 2013)

Art your euro clip does look like real car.


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

:thumbsup:This shit drvin me crazy i need some myself 
Nice work man you gonn hard:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Can i put a pre order in for 2 lol


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

ART2ROLL said:


>


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

Tonioseven said:


>


nice work fam.... I wants a set... Lmk


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


>


Lol x2 looks clean def want 1


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

I need 2 clips unless u casting the whole car wit the clips ill get 2 whole cars


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Clips include front back hood and trunk plus lights. 35 shipped. I should have 10 sets ready to go by tonight


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Clips include front back hood and trunk plus lights. 35 shipped. I should have 10 sets ready to go by tonight


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Put me down for 1 homie were do I ship $ need one wit d euro clip bro


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

These are available now. Your choice classic or euro. Comes with rear bumper trunk, hood and lights. 35$


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

ART2ROLL said:


> These are available now. Your choice classic or euro. Comes with rear bumper trunk, hood and lights. 35$


Clean i cant wait


----------



## Mr_fox (Apr 1, 2013)

I want this car bad....


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Super coo!!! Are they to modify the regal body?


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes they are for the Buick gn body.
Still have many available. 35$ your choice classic or euro. Paypal [email protected]
Please specify which clip and send as gift.


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Still got plenty of each.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Caint wait to see em in Person!nice work Art


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks bro.


----------



## red504cutlass (Jan 20, 2014)

After not building a model in over 10yrs, I just went bananas in the hobby shop... *I'm one step closer to building a 1987 Cutlass model car...


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

red504cutlass said:


> View attachment 1030874
> After not building a model in over 10yrs, I just went bananas in the hobby shop... *I'm one step closer to building a 1987 Cutlass model car...


 And it just gets better! :biggrin:


----------



## red504cutlass (Jan 20, 2014)

Monte Carlo SS
*doing this for practice. next im gonna build a 1987 Cutlass by using a Grand National model car kit & Euro resin conversion kit...


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Art2roll clips


----------



## red504cutlass (Jan 20, 2014)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Art2roll clips


GREAT JOB!!!!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

red504cutlass said:


> GREAT JOB!!!!


thanks for thw compliments bro, but I just wanted to give u an idea on how the clips look on a regal body...........and yes, the clips fit really good........no doubt ur build will come out bad ass homie


----------



## red504cutlass (Jan 20, 2014)

noanoaenterprise said:


> thanks for thw compliments bro, but I just wanted to give u an idea on how the clips look on a regal body...........and yes, the clips fit really good........no doubt ur build will come out bad ass homie


sounds great. im gonna get my pay pal 2morrow & text you before i place my order.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

red504cutlass said:


> sounds great. im gonna get my pay pal 2morrow & text you before i place my order.


hmmm, text me? Art2roll is the man bro, not me. Hes the one that makes them clips. Im just a model builder just like u homie..........good luck on ur build:thumbsup:


----------



## red504cutlass (Jan 20, 2014)

noanoaenterprise said:


> hmmm, text me? Art2roll is the man bro, not me. Hes the one that makes them clips. Im just a model builder just like u homie..........good luck on ur build:thumbsup:


ok. misunderstanding... i ordered mine from Art today. thnx tho.


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what how to go about getting the front to lock up like in some of these pics? What parts are you using? I am going to use a 86 Monte for my donor chassis, but it looks like the front suspension is all one big clip. Tips on doing this would be appreciated!


----------

